# Galveston Bay fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Well after having to cancel Thursday and Friday I got back to it yesterday with good results. We found the trout over the same structure and depth of 6-10 ft with rock and oyster bottoms. The water is in good shape despite the heavy downpours and there's lots of bait over the reefs. Today was a great bite as well with the same outgoing tide as yesterday the fish fed all morning. I expect the deep water action to stay strong over the next several weeks give me a call at 832-385-2012 to get on the water I have Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday available this week.



















www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Another great bite today on Galveston Bay. We headed out to some deeper reefs in 8-11 ft of water and found lots of active shad and mullet and the trout were right under them. We made drifts through the bait and found the fish holding near the bottom. 20 trout and a flounder hit the box and we called it a day.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I have tomorrow open the weather looks great to slam the trout.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The last 2 days have been excellent we had 20 trout both days and today we got the Texas Slam. Fishing reefs in 8/9ft with an incoming tide and a light breeze did the trick. I have the morning open call 832-385-2012 to get on the water thanks.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

